# Barista Technique Guide Book



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

BARISTA TECHNIQUES GUIDE FOR USERS OF COMMERCIAL ESPRESSO-COFFEE EQUIPMENT - BY JOHN DOYLE (SECOND EDITION).

Barista Techniques ® is the only 'nuts & bolts' training manual for the global espresso coffee industry that is current, contains comprehensive troubleshooting guides and checklists, is easy to read and reasonably priced.

Barista Techniques ® covers in detail: preparing the work area; advising customers; priming the espresso machine; grinding coffee; espresso extraction; milk texturing; the coffee menu; cleaning the espresso machine; roasting basics for baristas; water treatment for espresso machines; history of coffee. It also has an extensive glossary of coffee terms and a complete set of barista assessment tools.

A must for coffee shops owners, barista trainers, barista trainees & the coffee consumer and all those interested in espresso coffee who want to know more about what is involved in extracting the 'perfect espresso'.

The 2nd edition contains details on:

Caffeine, decaffeinated coffee and the decaffeinated coffee process Reasons for adjusting the grinder

What is the 'perfect espresso'?

Key elements for the 'perfect espresso'

Extraction rate and volume

Visual indicators for extracting espresso

Extraction variables

Dosing methods

Steps for packing the filter basket

Types of tampers and tamping styles

Filter-basket size

Common extraction problems

Correct and incorrect extraction

Milk preferences and characteristics of milk

Splitting the milk

The importance of correct cup sizes

Methods for rinsing group handles and filter baskets

Now available at Coffee Omega

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Technique%20Guide%20book


----------

